# Phrag La Vivace Epicure Phyllis D. Turner



## jjkOC (Jun 7, 2011)

Hi Everyone, I wanted to ask a question about how this Phragmipedium seems to be blooming. I was told that the buds would open from the bottom ones to the top, but it seems like the most developed bud is one of the two at the very top of the inflorescence!

It doesn't appear that the lower buds are dried up, they are just not as developed as the top most one.

This is the first Phrag I have been trying to grow, so any suggestions, ideas, or perspectives would be really appreciated! Thanks and hope to hear from you soon!


----------



## Ernie (Jun 7, 2011)

I think those bottom ones failed to launch. They do usually open from bottom to top.


----------



## valenzino (Jun 8, 2011)

I think bottom ones are not yet buds but branchees!You have 1 bud and 2 side branching...so wait and will see + 3 flowers x spike!...but maybe i'm wrong:rollhappy:


----------



## SlipperKing (Jun 8, 2011)

Valenzino is correct. Your lowest bud is the one at the top. the others are branches that take longer to develop.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 8, 2011)

valenzino said:


> I think bottom ones are not yet buds but branchees!You have 1 bud and 2 side branching...so wait and will see + 3 flowers x spike!...but maybe i'm wrong:rollhappy:





SlipperKing said:


> Valenzino is correct. Your lowest bud is the one at the top. the others are branches that take longer to develop.



That's exactly what I thought -- you are lucky to have one that branches. Mine hasn't yet!


----------



## NYEric (Jun 8, 2011)

Not sure, send it to me for further analysis!


----------



## jjkOC (Jun 8, 2011)

Thanks everyone for your responses and ideas! I hope it is branching if this means more flowers! This is my first Phrag, so I'm not quite sure what "branching" is. Does anyone have photos?

Just a quick update, the bloom started opening, OVERNIGHT!!! I wonder if Phrags are generally faster to open blooms than Paphiopedilums. My Lynleigh Koopowitz took like one month to open. I'll be posting photos soon 

Thanks again everyone! I will post photos of the flower when it opens all the way


----------



## goldenrose (Jun 8, 2011)

jjkOC said:


> Thanks everyone for your responses and ideas! I hope it is branching if this means more flowers! This is my first Phrag, so I'm not quite sure what "branching" is. Does anyone have photos?
> 
> Just a quick update, the bloom started opening, OVERNIGHT!!! I wonder if Phrags are generally faster to open blooms than Paphiopedilums. My Lynleigh Koopowitz took like one month to open. I'll be posting photos soon
> 
> Thanks again everyone! I will post photos of the flower when it opens all the way


Branching = more blooms - YES!
Check out my Eric Young, you'll get the idea -
http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=14384 

YES they open quickly as you'll already know by the time you read this! The long petaled phrags are fun, they can change in a matter of hours!

CONGRATS! Good culture!


----------



## jjkOC (Jun 8, 2011)

Thanks Goldenrose! Cool!!! I have been at work since morning, maybe it will be open by now! Very exciting!


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 8, 2011)

Now the other thing to know about Phrags is that the flower drops right when it is still looking perfect. First time that happened to me, I thought I'd knocked it off -- or looked at it cross-eyed! But that's just the way it is with Phrags. The good thing is that, for a long time, there will be another bud opening or ready to open.


----------



## biothanasis (Jun 9, 2011)

Exciting moment...


----------



## jjkOC (Jun 9, 2011)

Thanks for letting me know this! I think I would have thought I had done something wrong. Still, I hope the flower will last for some time...

The flower has really opened up but I am hoping the dorsal will become a little more erect, maybe tomorrow I can take a photo! 




SlipperFan said:


> Now the other thing to know about Phrags is that the flower drops right when it is still looking perfect. First time that happened to me, I thought I'd knocked it off -- or looked at it cross-eyed! But that's just the way it is with Phrags. The good thing is that, for a long time, there will be another bud opening or ready to open.


----------



## NYEric (Jun 9, 2011)

Photos!


----------



## jjkOC (Jun 9, 2011)

Photos YES! Here they are...


----------



## Shiva (Jun 9, 2011)

Very nice! Post again when it has branched.


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Jun 9, 2011)

Oh, I really like that. A greenish phrag made very pretty with the touches of pink. Marvellous! :clap:

Ooo, and I see I have this one, those it has yet to bloom. Mine came from Orchids Limited.


----------



## jjkOC (Jun 9, 2011)

Mine is from OL too.


----------



## Drorchid (Jun 9, 2011)

Very nice! I am the one that made the cross. I have not seen too many that have branched yet, so this is a keeper :clap::clap:

Robert


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Jun 9, 2011)

Just gorgeous!


----------



## jjkOC (Jun 9, 2011)

Thank you for making this Robert! It was my first Phrag, now it has two friends both from OL 




Drorchid said:


> Very nice! I am the one that made the cross. I have not seen too many that have branched yet, so this is a keeper :clap::clap:
> 
> Robert


----------



## W. Beetus (Jun 9, 2011)

That is a stunning hybrid. Very nice!


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Jun 9, 2011)

Drorchid said:


> Very nice! I am the one that made the cross. I have not seen too many that have branched yet, so this is a keeper :clap::clap: Robert



Oh, yay Robert! Wonderful cross. I can hardly wait till mine blooms now.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 9, 2011)

That's lovely, Jennifer. Please do post another photo when the branches flower.


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Jun 9, 2011)

Jennifer, I was wondering how large your plant is?


----------



## jjkOC (Jun 10, 2011)

Hi Yoyo_Jo, the plant has 5 growths and total leaf span is ~55cm (22").



Yoyo_Jo said:


> Jennifer, I was wondering how large your plant is?


----------



## jjkOC (Jun 10, 2011)

I hope that it will branch! if so I will definitely post photos!!!



SlipperFan said:


> That's lovely, Jennifer. Please do post another photo when the branches flower.





Shiva said:


> Very nice! Post again when it has branched.


----------



## Ernie (Jun 10, 2011)

SlipperKing said:


> Valenzino is correct. Your lowest bud is the one at the top. the others are branches that take longer to develop.



Good catch guys. That honestly never crossed my mind. What is the parentage of this cross? (species percentages)


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 10, 2011)

Ernie said:


> Good catch guys. That honestly never crossed my mind. What is the parentage of this cross? (species percentages)



klotzscheanum x pearcei


----------



## jjkOC (Jun 26, 2011)

*Second bloom!*

Here is the second bloom on the La Vivace Epicure Phyllis D. Turner. I count a total of 5 more buds on this inflorescence. Hopefully none of the flowers will fall before the remainder open!


----------



## goldenrose (Jun 26, 2011)

:clap::clap::clap:
The show has begun!


----------



## Shiva (Jun 26, 2011)

I also bought this cross from OL but my plant is not as big. I'll have to be patient. The flowers are gorgeous in that last photo. :smitten:


----------



## jjkOC (Jun 26, 2011)

Thanks Goldenrose and Shiva! I am really looking forward to the show!


----------



## SlipperKing (Jun 27, 2011)

That's really a great cross Robert. I like the pinks and yellow mixing.


----------



## jjkOC (Jun 30, 2011)

*Third bloom + Second bloom with buds*

Here is a photo of the 3rd bloom! 






Second bloom more mature with branching buds





Photo of entire inflorescence


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 30, 2011)

I'm jealous.


----------



## NYEric (Jun 30, 2011)

I like the white inside the pouch! Reminds me of spats!


----------



## jjkOC (Jun 30, 2011)

Now that you mention it... I think it does too!



NYEric said:


> I like the white inside the pouch! Reminds me of spats!


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Jul 1, 2011)

Gorgeous!


----------



## goldenrose (Jul 3, 2011)

:drool::drool:Lovely presentation! :drool:


----------



## koshki (Jul 7, 2011)

Ok, well, I may just have to get me one of these!

BTW, when those perfect blooms suddenly jump off the plant, I float mine in a small glass dish of water and enjoy them for several more days or more!


----------



## Shiva (Jul 7, 2011)

Oooooooooh!


----------



## jjkOC (Jul 8, 2011)

*Fourth bloom & Fifth blooms*

#4






#5 (left), #2 (right)





entire inflorescence


----------



## Heather (Jul 8, 2011)

Very cool cross! I'm wondering who Phyllis was, and was she an epicure?


----------



## jjkOC (Jul 8, 2011)

I think you'll have to ask ScottMcC, it was named after his late aunt.


----------



## goldenrose (Jul 9, 2011)

Holding 4! :drool::drool::drool: :clap::clap:


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 9, 2011)

Most impressive!


----------



## Carol (Jul 10, 2011)

I purchased the same cross from Orchids Limited but sadly it has not bloomed yet.


----------



## Shiva (Jul 10, 2011)

You're slowly killing me with more and more pictures of this beauty. But please continue. :smitten::smitten::smitten:


----------



## jjkOC (Jul 10, 2011)

I'm sure when it does it will be great!



Carol said:


> I purchased the same cross from Orchids Limited but sadly it has not bloomed yet.


----------



## Clark (Jul 11, 2011)

Have not been back since page one.
Wow!!!, And Wow again!!!

if you need any help with that...


----------



## biothanasis (Jul 11, 2011)

Superb!!!


----------



## Hera (Jul 11, 2011)

What a good buy that was! It just keeps getting better and better.


----------



## jjkOC (Jul 20, 2011)

*Bloom #6*

Here's #6 and there are another few more buds to go...






Here's a photo for size reference:


----------

